# algae eaters



## Cheesehead Cory (Mar 30, 2007)

No fish that I've ever heard of (in my somewhat limited experience) sheds it's skin. Maybe a large fungal infection (?) that he got rid of on his own.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

What kind of algae eater are you talking about? Shrimp will molt, but what your talking about sounds more like a fungal infection. Quarantine that guy if you can, or if there aren't any plants in your tank you can treat with a broad spectrum medication. You can probably google search and find some pictures that will guide you the right way so that you can choose the right medication if the problems persist.


----------



## mariecurl8 (Oct 15, 2007)

My algae eater seems fine now. He is back to his normal self eating and swimming around the tank. I dont know what happened to him. Since that stuff has shed my tank has been cloudy so I treated my tank.


----------

